# Project Management in HRM ???



## nimmiboy (Nov 26, 2011)

Okay guys, this is Nawaid with you. I am new on this forum, would like to ask you some questions regarding student visa and courses so anybody who have gone through the same situation please share their experience.

I am 31, Pakistani, have done Bachelor in Computer Science in 2005 and MBA in Banking and Finance in 2008 from Pakistan. Currently working in Saudi Arabia as Human Resource Specialist. I wanna do Project Management Certification in Human Resource Management from Australia so you guys could help me in finding any cheap colleges/universites offering the said certification ? Also please advise how many Bands in IELTS I would be required ? approximate tuition fee ? how much funds must have available in my bank statement ? and time process ? etc... I would be very grateful to you guys for this initial help.

Thanks
Nawaid Ahmed
Riyadh, Saudi Arabia


----------

